

Really cool bash one-liners by Nat Friedman - jauco
http://nat.org/blog/?p=825

======
technoguyrob
Here's a fun simple one by yours truly (in Javascript so you can run it right
now):

    
    
       javascript:(function(){s=x=' ';for($=_=1;$<1000;$+=_+=$)x+=_+s+$+s;alert(x)})()

